# ما هو حكم زواج الإمرأة المسيحية بالرجل المسلم ؟



## ملحد حر (11 يوليو 2011)

ما هو حكم زواج امراة مسيحية برجل مسلم ؟ 

هل هو جائز عند الديانة المسيحية ام محرم ؟


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (11 يوليو 2011)

طبعا غير جائز زواج الشخص المسيحي من الشخص المسلم ( سواء ذكر أو أنثى ) لكن الحكم لا أعلم ... يخبرك بالحكم الأعضاء الأكثر معرفة و تعمق .


----------



## Critic (11 يوليو 2011)

لا شركة للنور مع الظلمة
لا رجل و لا امرأة


----------



## ملحد حر (11 يوليو 2011)

Critic قال:


> لا شركة للنور مع الظلمة
> لا رجل و لا امرأة


 
شكرا لك 

لكن هناك سؤال محيرني الزواج

وهو كثرة زواج المسلمين بالمسيحيات لكون ان الاسلام يبيح للمسلم الزواج من المسيحية واليهودية ويحرم العكس طبعا 

السؤال ما هو موقف الديانة المسيحية من الامرأة المسيحية التي تتزوج رجل مسلم ؟


----------



## Samir poet (11 يوليو 2011)

*اخى ملحد حر

*
*لا شركة للنور مع الظلمة*
* لا رجل و لا امرأة*
​ ​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 يوليو 2011)

الطريق السهل يؤدى للهلاك الأبدى

الطريق الصحيح -فى كل شيئ - يحتاج دائماً لتتعب من أجله 

المذاكرة الجادة الصعبة تؤدى للنجاح ، والنوم واللعب السهل يؤدى للسقوط

صعود الجبل صعب ، والسقوط سهل ، ولكنه فى النهاية يؤدى لتحطيم الساقط


----------



## Critic (11 يوليو 2011)

> السؤال ما هو موقف الديانة المسيحية من الامرأة المسيحية التي تتزوج رجل مسلم ؟


تصلى لها لعلها تتوب
اما عن حكم فعلها فهو : زنى بنوعيه
زنى فعلى ( لان الزواج فى المسيحية سر مقدس و اذا لم يكن بطقوسه فغير معترف انه زواج اصلا)
زنى روحى (لانها باعت المسيح و اخطلطت مع الظلمة بارادتها و ترك الرب هو زنى الروح)


----------

